# bone collecting today



## drenalin08 (Mar 26, 2011)

Found these heads and a shed in Ill. today


----------



## beersndeer (Mar 27, 2011)

couple good buck either lost to mother nature or something else.....


----------



## drenalin08 (Mar 28, 2011)

Here is the total of 3 days of shed hunting.


----------



## mrowland96 (Mar 28, 2011)

Do you have Dogs that locate these Sheds or do you do it on your own????


----------



## drenalin08 (Mar 29, 2011)

A friend of mine and i walked many miles to find all these sheds no dogs.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 29, 2011)

Im green with envy...would love to have some land to go shed hunting on...very nice collection.


----------



## ELIWAITS (May 21, 2011)

yall need bigger guns ! are the 3 skulls deer you shot and didnt find?


----------



## Destin Gator (May 21, 2011)

nice sheds thnx for the pics


----------



## drenalin08 (Jun 14, 2011)

One of the deer was shot and lost the other two not sure what happened.


----------

